# Congratulations Alex Washburn and NAFC Coolwater's Hawkeyes Legend



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Legend and Alex - Congratulations on your wonderful run in Vermont!

NAFC Legend looks pretty cool!

Sincerely, Chris


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Congratulations to Alex and Legend!

An impressive accomplishment!


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats to you two.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Congratulations to Alex and Legend. Great win


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Big congrats indeed! They did a spectacular job on some very tough series!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to our good friend, Alex Washburn, on winning the 2016 National Amateur Championship with Legend! Having trained with Alex on many occasions, we can attest to the fact that no one trains harder than she does . . . She is quite the taskmaster. If there is 15 minutes of daylight left, you are still in the field with Alex. 

It's been said many times during this National, that the tests have been some of the most challenging in National Championship history. The Judge's designs with thoughtful bird placement, along with hard-working committee members and volunteers, kept things moving smoothly and efficiently.

We are proud of Alex and Legend and again wish them well deserved Congratulations!

rita and Frank


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Huge congrats having only Reuben and legend pick up the last series clean shows the efficiency and quality of the test. Excited to see the impending wave of legend pups do out on the circuit. I've heard great things about Legend's sire's marking ability I'd love to hear from anyone familiar with his bitch line. Again congrats on a huge accomplishment!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Garduck said:


> Huge congrats having only Reuben and legend pick up the last series clean shows the efficiency and quality of the test. Excited to see the impending wave of legend pups do out *on the circuit. I've heard great things about Legend's sire's marking ability I'd love to hear from anyone familiar with his bitch line.* Again congrats on a huge accomplishment!


Legend's bitch line is real old school and if you look at the grandparents on top and bottom of the Grand dam she is a part of the Super Chief lines X Super Powder x FC AFC Nakai Anny lines...lots of famous old school heritage on the Dam's maternal side


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Unfortunately a few uncompetitive generations in between


----------



## championretrievers (Feb 7, 2008)

Congratulations Alex Washburn and Legend!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Alex is running two young females by Legend, Coolwater's Believe it or Not - Ripley and Coolwater's Makin' Waves - Ripple. Ripley had 3 Derby wins before 20 months and Ripple had 2 Derby wins before 18 months. Both Qualified All Age right out of Derby, so I'd expect to see other Legend youngsters appearing on the Derby List and in the Q.

rita


----------



## canuckkiller (Apr 16, 2009)

TO LEGEND and ALEX -

JUST A TERRIFIC ACCOMPLISHMENT!

My Most Sincerest Heartfelt Congratulations!

Bill Connor


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Ms Alex. Have been following you and Legend's run all week. Having met you in person down at your home that you open to Mid-South Retriever club for their Hunt Tests it does me good to see you get rewarded with an NAFC. From all the information I have garnered you are a great trainer who works very hard with your dogs.


----------



## mstaple3 (Aug 26, 2015)

That's awesome! Congratulations!!


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Congratulations Alex. Well deserved and hard earned.


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Awesome!
Well done.
May I ask, how old is Legend?


----------



## DuckDynasty (Aug 12, 2014)

Congratulations! Looking in the classifieds, jeffcs23 called it


----------



## willson (Nov 8, 2005)

Legend is 9.





road kill said:


> Awesome!
> Well done.
> May I ask, how old is Legend?


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats to alex and legend.


----------



## smok'in gun (Mar 31, 2009)

Congrats Alex and Legend. I ran a Master test at you place this Spring, you have a beautiful place there in MS. When you visited our flight on Sunday I really enjoyed listening to your stories, thanks for giving back to our sport and congrats again.

Jeff Warren


----------



## BJGatley (Dec 31, 2011)

Congrats…
It is obvious the love you have and having a dog with the same.
IMO…the best of both worlds….
Continue your passion with enjoyment and those who will follow.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Garduck said:


> Unfortunately a few uncompetitive generations in between


Unfortunately that pedigree produced a NAFC.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Congratulations to Alex Washburn & Legend. This was one of the most amazing Nationals to follow. I managed to follow it closely and it was very exciting. What a great job everyone involved must have done.


----------



## Camo9244 (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats!!


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

Congrats Alex! Great accomplishment! Legend is unbelievably dog! Hard work pays off!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

whatever happened to Ms Washburn's other phenom...Coolwater Knockout aka Punch ?


----------



## kennel maiden (Jun 11, 2012)

Congratulations to Alex. Way to go for the lady from Mississippi!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Congratulations Alex!


----------



## Jim Harvey (Feb 7, 2007)

Great job Alex and Legend!


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations to Alex and Legend!!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## huntintiger (May 31, 2016)

Congratulations to Alex and Legend. Both of you did a fine job in a very well planned and tough trial.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to Alex and Legend.


----------



## Bayoublack (May 1, 2016)

congratulations!


----------



## rsfavor (Jul 9, 2007)

BonMallari said:


> whatever happened to Ms Washburn's other phenom...Coolwater Knockout aka Punch ?



Well....He has an Open win and two jams in his last four trials this year? Not chopped liver!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Congrats on the huge win!! Well done.


----------



## Chad Clagg (Jul 8, 2006)

Garduck said:


> Unfortunately a few uncompetitive generations in between


Pretty ignorant thing to say. I bet you said the same thing about NFC Willie, who also had Troublesome lines on his maternal side of his pedigree.


----------



## Pattie (Jan 2, 2004)

HUGE congrats!! I followed the event online until I could come out and watch on Friday. 

I was THRILLED that I got to watch you run. What a team you two are. A true joy to the eyes.

Walking off the line you never took your eyes off your boy, I don't think he looked away either. Congrats again!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Alex and Legend . Been loving his work ! What an exciting National Am !!!!


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Chad Clagg said:


> Pretty ignorant thing to say. I bet you said the same thing about NFC Willie, who also had Troublesome lines on his maternal side of his pedigree.



First I congratulated Alex and spoke to the difficulty's test and again cheered the marking ability of legend'ssire then I inquired as to the bitch side which has some proven competitors. I specifically asked if anyone knew anything about the dam side. Given the significant stud opportunities given to those who achieve national status I was interested in learning a bit more. My inquiry was honestly responded to by Bon who mentioned the stellar old school blood on the dam side. To which I replied its unfortunate that the dam side didn't compete or at least wasn't titled. No doubt I am ignorant but wanting the recent generations of a potential stud to have a proven bitch line I believe is anything but ignorant. I realize that the bitches don't have to be titled to be excellent specimens however I would love some at the very least qualitative evidence as to their abilities. Which is what I asked originally. Again no aspersions on Legend Alex or their hefty accomplishments just wanting to learn about bitch line. 

#ignoranceisbliss


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

First off...Congratulation to Alex and Legend. Great to see!


Garduck said:


> First I congratulated Alex and spoke to the difficulty's test and again cheered the marking ability of legend'ssire then I inquired as to the bitch side which has some proven competitors. I specifically asked if anyone knew anything about the dam side. Given the significant stud opportunities given to those who achieve national status I was interested in learning a bit more. My inquiry was honestly responded to by Bon who mentioned the stellar old school blood on the dam side. To which I replied its unfortunate that the dam side didn't compete or at least wasn't titled. No doubt I am ignorant but wanting the recent generations of a potential stud to have a proven bitch line I believe is anything but ignorant. I realize that the bitches don't have to be titled to be excellent specimens however I would love some at the very least qualitative evidence as to their abilities. Which is what I asked originally. Again no aspersions on Legend Alex or their hefty accomplishments just wanting to learn about bitch line.
> 
> #ignoranceisbliss


Just go to her web page, copy Legend's AKC reg number and paste it in the search function of www.offa.org Then...select the hips certification info and in there you can view vertical pedigree. You can go back quite a ways on the dam side. Very nice dogs can be found. This is the internet era...it's all out there...just use your keyboard and you can find it all, His registered name on OFFA is Watermarks Hawkeye Legend


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Congrats Alex and Legend. The culmination of years of hard work. We look forward to our Legend litter due this week.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

BonMallari said:


> whatever happened to Ms Washburn's other phenom...Coolwater Knockout aka Punch ?


I am sure there are answers to this question. But how about 'Conrats Alex!"?


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Chris Atkinson said:


> I am sure there are answers to this question. But how about 'Conrats Alex!"?


Congrats to Ms Washburn...the only reason I asked in all honesty Chris is when I selected Ms.Washburn on my NARC Pick em, I hit click thinking it was her and Punch...I didn't realize till after the trial started that it was Legend..when Ms Washburn and Punch ran in Montana a few years ago, I did not even pay attention to her other entries...meant no disrespect to her and Legend, in fact WD Connor told me half way thru the trial she was going to be a factor at the end..looks like he was right


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Alex and Legend!


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Congrats Alex and Legend! A dream come true!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Garduck said:


> First I congratulated Alex and spoke to the difficulty's test and again cheered the marking ability of legend'ssire then I inquired as to the bitch side which has some proven competitors. I specifically asked if anyone knew anything about the dam side. Given the significant stud opportunities given to those who achieve national status I was interested in learning a bit more. My inquiry was honestly responded to by Bon who mentioned the stellar old school blood on the dam side. *To which I replied its unfortunate that the dam side didn't compete or at least wasn't titled. No doubt I am ignorant *but wanting the recent generations of a potential stud to have a proven bitch line I believe is anything but ignorant. I realize that the bitches don't have to be titled to be excellent specimens however I would love some at the very least qualitative evidence as to their abilities. Which is what I asked originally. Again no aspersions on Legend Alex or their hefty accomplishments just wanting to learn about bitch line.
> 
> #ignoranceisbliss





> His registered name on OFFA is Watermarks Hawkeye Legend


This was Mary Tatum's breeding. The dam Mercy was QAA and then had an Amateur 2nd. I think I was at that Amateur and noted she was a very nice dog and I had inquired directly with Dr Tatum about a puppy. I eventually bred to a grandson based on what I saw.


----------



## Bug (Feb 6, 2005)

Congrats Alex! I can feel your JOY all over and your pride in your partner "Legend". I enjoyed watching you two all week and am sorry we had to leave on Friday. Would have loved to have been there to see you two finish. 

Marty


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Alex and Legend!!

Aaron*


----------



## twinriver (Jul 27, 2010)

Congratulations Alex and Legend!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This goes to show that hard work does pay off.


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Awesome news! Great job Alex and Legend. As others have stated Alex works hard and does a fantastic job with her dogs. Alex works these dogs from sunrise to sunset, has dinner, then takes the dogs all on a long walk around the farm every night. She has such a great connection with her dogs. Alex has been to many National Opens and National Amateurs and has been a finalist several times. This win is so well deserved. Alex is a great friend and I'm real happy for her. She has taught me a great deal about field trials over the years. Alex sent me a pic this morning and I must admit I had not followed the event like I usually do. Legend is a great looking dog. He is a big ole' sweet boy. Very well mannered and a pleasure to be around. Both Legend and Punch live inside with Alex and Pete. Happy for Pete as well as he is learning to love these dog games as well. This win makes loving the sport much easier for Pete I would imagine. Way to go Coolwater team!!!


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Big congrats to Alex and Legend....well done!!!!


----------



## gatrappr (Jun 5, 2015)

Way to go! Congrats!


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

Congrats to Alex and Legend!! Alex is such a wonderful person and has some great dog. Shes always great to talk to and gives great advice.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

Congrats!! 

I'm watching Hillmann's Land Fundamentals and saw where a dog named Legend was used in the DVD....same Legend I assume? Thought that was pretty cool.


----------

